# String gauges on a baritone - C# tuning?



## poke (May 30, 2012)

Hey all,

I just received my first baritone the other day - a Gibson Explorer Baritone. Sounds great, just a tremendous guitar.

Now here's the kicker - I'm a bit unfamiliar how string tension works with baritones vs. a standard guitar. I know there will be more tension due to the increased scale (27" vs. 24.75"), but I'm unsure how that would correspond to tuning up. 

Currently, from the factory the guitar is in B standard tuning. I'd like to ideally tune up to C#, or even drop-C. Should I be using an extremely light gauge of string if I'm wanting to tune up that high to avoid excess tension? What would you recommend?


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 30, 2012)

most likely a little bit lighter in the gauge. what is it strung with now?

nice looking guitar btw


----------



## poke (May 30, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> most likely a little bit lighter in the gauge. what is it strung with now?
> 
> nice looking guitar btw



Thanks. I'm pretty sure it's strung with .13-60's right now, based on all the info I could find on the guitar (which isn't much)


----------



## MaksMed (May 30, 2012)

I thought on baritone you need to use even lighter gauge of strings, 13-60 for A standart or lower


----------



## poke (May 31, 2012)

MaksMed said:


> I thought on baritone you need to use even lighter gauge of strings, 13-60 for A standart or lower



I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## no_dice (May 31, 2012)

haha, when I read the title, I thought you wanted to tune to *LOW* C. String tension is really a subjective thing, and there is a ton of information on these forums about it if you look, but if you want a quick and easy answer, you would probably be fine with a set of 11s.


----------



## Winspear (May 31, 2012)

Baritone is indeed lighter gauge for the same tension in the same tuning. So if you're tuning up yes you'll want to go even lighter.

For example, 24.75 to 27 you'd move from 50 to 46 for equal tension. To tune up a tone, 41 would be more ideal.

Tell us the tuning and gauges of the 24.75 and I'll calculate the set for the 27" tuned up a tone.


----------



## poke (Jun 2, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Baritone is indeed lighter gauge for the same tension in the same tuning. So if you're tuning up yes you'll want to go even lighter.
> 
> For example, 24.75 to 27 you'd move from 50 to 46 for equal tension. To tune up a tone, 41 would be more ideal.
> 
> Tell us the tuning and gauges of the 24.75 and I'll calculate the set for the 27" tuned up a tone.



Well, as I said in the OP, I'd like to tune to C#. Which would probably be, what, 11-52s on a 24.75?


----------



## poke (Jun 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## Aerospace274 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a 30" baritone and I use 12-60 for C standard. You should be fine with 12-56 or 11's for C#.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 4, 2012)

Get a 7 string .10-.56 set and ditch the .46.

That's what I'm doing for Drop C# on my 25.5" but I'm using a .10-.59 set.

Oh, and that baritone scale Explorer is fucking badass. It's what the Thunderhorse should have been.


----------



## Jessy (Jun 5, 2012)

This thread is worthless. Please don't add clutter to the internet just because you can. Answered countless times before.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 6, 2012)

Jessy said:


> This thread is worthless. Please don't add clutter to the internet just because you can. Answered countless times before.



No need to be quite so harsh mate. It'd defo help if the OP posted his normal gauges.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 7, 2012)

^ This. It may have been answered countless times but everyone has there own preference.
poke - every suggestion is worthless unless we know what tension you like (i.e. gauges, scale length, tuning that you consider perfect and would like to replicate on 27" in C/C#) You hinted that you may like 11-52 on 24.75 in C#? Can you confirm that and I'll calculate a set for 27"


----------



## devolutionary (Jun 10, 2012)

Huh. I use 46-10s for dropped C at 25.5". I'd think they would be more than sufficient for C# standard as well. May be one of those "buy 4 packs of slinkys for $10" things you need to do yourself.


----------



## mustache79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Jessy said:


> This thread is worthless. Please don't add clutter to the internet just because you can. Answered countless times before.


 Looks like someone has a case of the Monday's.


----------

